# Weebl's Stuff!



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 27, 2008)

So, I've known about this for ages, and I think it deserves a fan club.

Especially Insanity Prawn Boy, who's games I have played over the last couple of days. Through this, he may be my favorite character.







Here's weebl's stuff: http://www.weebls-stuff.com/


*MEMBERS:*
Erindor the Espeon, 11/27/08
iphillip1, 11/27/08
MewXCharmeleonXEevee, 11/27/08


----------



## Philly (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh Yeah!  Join me!  Pork it's the meat of kings, it's made from pigs, try it with onion rings!


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't go there often, but I like some of their stuff.

Badger Badger Badger in The Lord of the Rings, genius!


----------



## Lili (Nov 28, 2008)

I LOVE Weebl's Stuff! The Badger song is the best thing EVER! That and the 'Everybody loves Herico Verts(or however you spell it)' is pure win also. 
And finally, one of my favorites is the Ultimate Showdown. I haven't been on for months, but I remember the videos so well. May I joinage?


----------



## Philly (Nov 28, 2008)

Nobody knows Pork, Blimp, or Cucumbers?


----------



## Lili (Nov 28, 2008)

I like Blimp, it was funny.

~Everybody wants a blimp
'Cause blimps are pretty pimp
You can fill 'um up with air
And take them anywhere
Advertise from the side
Take your girlfriend for a ride~

I don't know if that's exactly how it goes, but I remember it.


----------



## Philly (Nov 28, 2008)

Like this.
~Everybody needs to get a blimp
'Cause blimps are pretty pimp
You can fill them up with air
But that won't get you anywhere
Advertise upon the side
Take your girlfriend for a ride
Just fill up your balloon
With the very best gas in toon
Helium-Helium
You need helium to fill that bitch up
It's the second element on the periodic table
Oxygen and nitrogen are way behind it
In terms of elements they're both kind of stupid
Helium-Helium
Don't breath it in though.~
Then, of course, it loops.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 28, 2008)

Have you guys seen that new one, Profiteroles? That was one of my favorite more recent toons.


----------

